# Boxship Josephine Maersk and Panamax bulk carrier Spring Glory collided in Singapore



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

on May 05 2012

More...


----------



## wharferat (May 15, 2008)

Just put some pics up on my flickr site of her at Tanjung Pelepas yesterday (13/06/12). She departed @ 14.30 LT, but not going far looking at the damage.

Link to one pic, 3 others on site. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7183134919/in/photostream


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the pics wharferat


----------

